# "" VERMONT WATER WHEEL"  Taken 5/12/07



## New England Moments (May 22, 2007)

Water Wheel near Guildhall Vermont...









  Same shot another angle with Covered Bridge in Background









 Comments or Critique most welcome 

   Thanks Tom...


----------



## canto_xii (May 22, 2007)

These are very nice.  The first reminds me of something Bob Ross would paint ("happy little photographs") .  In the second, if you had taken a few steps forward and maybe got the fence down a little more out of the way of the mill (if possible) and lost a little of the grass in the foreground, it might have strengthened the (already strong) composition.  Or maybe not!  That's a really minor thing anyway.  The light is pretty high key in both but I think it works and the overall result is very nice.  I think you've probably used a camera before.


----------



## New England Moments (May 22, 2007)

Thanks canto!!   Can see what your saying on #2  but it was quite a steep little hill, and not much water there...  I actually took quite a few of this mill on this shoot...  Was a battle with the tree on right,  but wanted some of it to frame that side and also balance...  but Hey, Thanks for comments and more important, your views!!  and yep, been around awhile.lol...camera in hand since 68 " 69 ""  ohhhh my. old fellow lol..


----------



## EBphotography (May 22, 2007)

I like the first one, the composition is nice. I can almost feel my eyes rolling down the hill and to the water wheel.  The second one doesn't really do anything for me, honestly.  I feel like I want to see the whole wheel.  You have three nice subjects in this shot too, the bridge, the wheel, and the hill with the fence. Too much for me but lots of potential individually.  I hope that makes sense!

Eric.


----------



## New England Moments (May 23, 2007)

Thanks EB..


----------



## gmarquez (May 23, 2007)

I like the composition and the colors of the first one, but it just doesn't "do it" for me.  Both pictures seem very "postcard-y"; nice enough, but a bit formulaic (angle wise), and lacking drama.  But what do I know, I photograph sunsets, talk about formulaic!

Again, taking into account that this is not the type of photo I tend to go for, I'd probably get MUCH closer to the mill and take some shots of the textures and colors of the wood of mill itself.  It looks like there are some awesome colors and textures there, and a shot contrasting the colors and textures with the smooth water might make for a very nice photograph.  Shooting the water wheel (assuming it's working) from an interesting angle with an ND filter and a long exposure might be interesting too.


----------



## New England Moments (May 23, 2007)

gmarquez...  hey, lol , thanks for the post cardy look, actually thats what there for, and calendar...  understand your thoughts though...
                    thanks... Tom


----------



## geoffros (May 24, 2007)

really like the first one


----------



## New England Moments (May 24, 2007)

geoffros....  Hey appreciate that!


----------



## butterflygirl (May 24, 2007)

So pretty! I love all the contrasting colors - blue, green, brown, red - they're all in there! Nice job!


----------



## nemesh (May 24, 2007)

Beautiful Pictures!
I liked the first picture-very sharp picture with beautiful colors-great frame.
Keep up,
Nir .B.


----------



## New England Moments (May 24, 2007)

butterflygirl...  Thanks so much for commenting...

nemesh....   Thank  you also...


----------



## NJMAN (May 24, 2007)

I LOVE shots like these Tom!  To me there is nothing wrong with the drama.  You captured the look of old wood on buildings and fences wonderfully.  I would love to see some more shots of this place with closer perspectives.  Excellent color and composition, especially in #2!  :thumbup:  

NJ


----------



## Garrentee (May 25, 2007)

NEM, you know me and vermont landscape...i love it!!!

I like the composition and subject in the firstshot...all together its great!!

The second seems to lose value because the fence is "getting in the way" of the shot...i dont have a suggestion on comp for this one, guess id just have to see it for myself, which could be arranged i guess, lol!!

well done!!
garrentee


----------



## New England Moments (May 25, 2007)

Garrentee,,, lol   I hear ya!  its a hard one to find from where I'm at..
                            Thanks my man!


----------



## New England Moments (May 25, 2007)

NJMAN...  Hey Thanks much, took quite a few of this place,,,


----------



## Orgnoi1 (May 25, 2007)

Definately will have to go for the first one... very pretty and the landscape draws your eyes down to the water wheel... lots of great stuff to shoot in Vermont for sure!


----------



## NJMAN (May 25, 2007)

I like #2 the best because it has a covered bridge in it.  I love covered bridges.  But ya, the mill could use a little more dimension there too.  Can you post some of the covered bridge closeup?  That would be awesome.

NJ


----------

